# Chief Ladiga Trail



## JHud51 (Jun 27, 2005)

Does anyone know the status of the construction to the Georgia line? It was supposed to be finished by August 2007.


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

Xxxxxx.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

yep, I read the same thing. I believe it's complete.


----------



## JHud51 (Jun 27, 2005)

Has anyone here ridden the entire length yet?


----------



## dawg (Mar 13, 2002)

*more info*

This is an email I received in April 2007 which anticiapted that it would be done by this month:

"As of mid April, the contractor (Strain) is continuing to grade and compact the surface of the unpaved eastern section (4.5 miles). They are out there in full force every day this week. With any luck the pavement process will start in three to four weeks and be completed in mid to late May. 

In the meanwhile, the unpaved west section (4 miles) is waiting for its “Preconstruction Conference” with the Alabama Department of Transportation (AlaDOT). That should occur in late April so that actual construction would begin in the July-August timeframe. With these tentative dates in mind, it seems probable that an actual ribbon cutting to connect Alabama’s Chief Ladiga to Georgia’s Silver Comet will take place in September 2007."


----------

